# Modifying an Eclipse 1TL Hood for Compact Fluorescent Lighting



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.inlandreef.com/eclipse.html

Anyone ever do this? I'm upgrading my 10 gallon soon to the eclipse 1tl hood... that will jump me from 1.5w/gal to 3w/gal... but I was just thinking if I got it up to like 6+w/gal... I could get any plant then couldn't I?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants need more than just lighting to grow. 6wpg is too much for all the but most experienced aquatic flora keepers and most of them will tell you its too much. Since I see the tank is 10 gallons, I would get the eclipse twing light setup which will give you 2x15 NO flourescent output. Should be enough to grow most plants. The more difficult plants are usually not difficult due to lighting as much as water parameters. Downoi for example needs soft water and melts easily.


----------

